

Show HN: Write down your goals&project, motivate yourself looking them everyday - zeynalov
http://i.imgur.com/M1veV.jpg
I want to show you my desktop wallpaper, it worked for me and maybe it will also work for you. I made sort of list of logos of my startup projects, which were not realized 2 years ago, and iconic main goals, so seeing them everyday I don't forget them and concentrate on them.<p>In my opinion, startups should not be the main goals, but they must be the stepping stones for your main goals in this life. So, it's important to write down your goals, and motivate yourself, why you really want this startup(s) so hard.<p>Using this technique, I already found 3 of 5 my startup projects and they are very successful today.<p>P.S. if you want to ask which language on the wallpaper it is, it's azerbaijani.
======
brackin
Great idea, could you release a PSD?

~~~
zeynalov
yes of course, here it is. www.sciplex.com/wall.psd

